# Wakeman Dam



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone ever fish the wakeman dam


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I hear parking and access is limited


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There is no parking, only way to get there is by boat. There are no tresspassing signs posted.


----------



## Steeeel (Nov 23, 2009)

If there is no parking, then why is it listed on the ODNR site? 

http://dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/vermilion.pdf


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

Cuz you gotta make friends with the land owners


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That map must have existed prior to the no trespassing laws in place there. I asked the same question when I was first started steeling also.


----------

